# Hayling GC - Wednesday 3rd February



## wookie (Jan 22, 2016)

Our society (The Mariners) is having an unofficial get together on this day at this lovely links course and there are a few spaces available if anyone fancies it.

Cost is Â£53 and includes coffee on arrival, 18 holes and sandwiches and chips afterwards.

Tee times are from 0930.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 22, 2016)

You've done it now Simon, all the riff-raff will want to play


----------



## wookie (Jan 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You've done it now Simon, all the riff-raff will want to play  

Click to expand...

Err - have you met some of the Mariners


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 22, 2016)

If I thought my game would cope I'd be interested. Will see how my range work goes next week.


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2016)

wookie said:



			Our society (The Mariners) is having an unofficial get together on this day at this lovely links course and there are a few spaces available if anyone fancies it.

Cost is Â£53 and includes coffee on arrival, 18 holes and sandwiches and chips afterwards.

Tee times are from 0930.
		
Click to expand...

I confirmed my attendance a few weeks back when I got Geoffs email, haven't had a reply or heard anything since though. I'm down the day before for a bit of sightseeing, oh and of course do a recce on some bars & a curry house ðŸ½ðŸ‘ðŸŒ


----------



## wookie (Jan 23, 2016)

Got you down Robin :thup:


----------



## wookie (Jan 23, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			If I thought my game would cope I'd be interested. Will see how my range work goes next week.
		
Click to expand...

Go on Simon you know you want to - need to let the club know by this Wednesday coming in the morning though


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 23, 2016)

wookie said:



			Go on Simon you know you want to - need to let the club know by this Wednesday coming in the morning though
		
Click to expand...

Will see if I can get the day off on Monday, swing is slowly recovering, and post on Monday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the offer wookie, unfortunately I've been lumbered with a training day on the Thursday & I can't afford to lose 2 days in the week so I'll have to pass.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2016)

I might come down a bit earlier on the Tuesday if there's a round to be had anywhere &#129300;&#128521;


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Simon,

Just waiting to hear if I can have the day off from my manager. Supervisor is happy so should be fine.

Whether my swing is a different matter 

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2016)

In the email from Geoff it was titled informal, does that mean no dress code as its only chips & sarnies afterwards?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2016)

Robin, exchanged a couple of texts with Simon and from those, yes golf gear or other smart casual after.


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Robin, exchanged a couple of texts with Simon and from those, yes golf gear or other smart casual after.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich &#128077;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2016)

What sort of time are people getting there?


----------



## wookie (Feb 1, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			What sort of time are people getting there?
		
Click to expand...

Tees booked from 0930 Simon so however long you want to allow for coffee etc.  I'll probably aim for 9ish.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2016)

wookie said:



			Tees booked from 0930 Simon so however long you want to allow for coffee etc.  I'll probably aim for 9ish.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Simon, might get there early and have breakfast, otherwise traffic could be an absolute knightmare.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm hoping to get there about 8:30  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm hoping to get there about 8:30  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you playing now, are we still meeting on Tuesday night for a curry, if so I'll call once I've booked in to know where we're meeting


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Are you playing now, are we still meeting on Tuesday night for a curry, if so I'll call once I've booked in to know where we're meeting
		
Click to expand...

If we're still having the curry it's about 20 miles from your hotel. Where I live and Gordon works.

I could probably get you a game Tuesday afternoon, but only 15 holes are open at the moment. But course inspection tomorrow, would also possibly be carry only.

Just let me know mate.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I'm playing and bringing Louise along. Def up for curry tomorrow night, any time from 6pm suits me.

Sort out your plans with Simon then once you know if/when you are playing let me know and we can arrange a time to meet  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			If we're still having the curry it's about 20 miles from your hotel. Where I live and Gordon works.

I could probably get you a game Tuesday afternoon, but only 15 holes are open at the moment. But course inspection tomorrow, would also possibly be carry only.

Just let me know mate.
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Yes, I'm playing and bringing Louise along. Def up for curry tomorrow night, any time from 6pm suits me.

Sort out your plans with Simon then once you know if/when you are playing let me know and we can arrange a time to meet  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cant play on Tuesday as doing something on my way down in Stratford & Didcot but thanks for the offer, will get settled in my hotel then go for a wander around the local area, call me or text me a time and the curry house name & address so I can get a taxi and meet you both at a time to suit &#127869;&#128077;

Edit: Just seen you said 20 miles, thought it was 20 minutes, taxi might be too expensive so will have to drive but not drink &#128542;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Cant play on Tuesday as doing something on my way down in Stratford & Didcot but thanks for the offer, will get settled in my hotel then go for a wander around the local area, call me or text me a time and the curry house name & address so I can get a taxi and meet you both at a time to suit &#55356;&#57213;&#55357;&#56397;

Edit: Just seen you said 20 miles, thought it was 20 minutes, taxi might be too expensive so will have to drive but not drink &#55357;&#56862;
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I'll give you a call later with a few options for you mate. That's if your numbers still the same


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Robin, I'll give you a call later with a few options for you mate. That's if your numbers still the same 

Click to expand...

Numbers the same &#128077;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 1, 2016)

Robin, can you time it to be driving past Eastleigh (just outside Southampton) around 6pm on your way down to Pompey? Saves coming back up again


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Robin, can you time it to be driving past Eastleigh (just outside Southampton) around 6pm on your way down to Pompey? Saves coming back up again  

Click to expand...

All sorted he's going to catch the train from Fratton to Eastleigh


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2016)

The Eagle has landed and has sampled some local ales in Southsea and is now moving on to Eastleigh for some more beer and a curry, life's good &#127866;&#127869;&#127866;


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has landed and has sampled some local ales in Southsea and is now moving on to Eastleigh for some more beer and a curry, life's good &#127866;&#127869;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy your round at Hayling tomorrow Robin. If you have to hit more than a 4 iron on the first hole (par 3) you are in for a tough day. Great course though, you will love it.

PS. It's easier than Burnham.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has landed and has sampled some local ales in Southsea and is now moving on to Eastleigh for some more beer and a curry, life's good &#127866;&#127869;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Just remember to disinfect yourself before getting off the train...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Just remember to disinfect yourself before getting off the train...
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll have to start calling you Murphy'sâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 'cause you're not bitter


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has landed and has sampled some local ales in Southsea and is now moving on to Eastleigh for some more beer and a curry, life's good &#127866;&#127869;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Funniest quote ever. Robin at Eastleigh train station, "is this the way to the platform to Eastleigh?"

Reply of " This is Eastlegh Sir !!"

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 2, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think we'll have to start calling you Murphy'sâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 'cause you're not bitter 

Click to expand...

I've no idea what you're on about


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Funniest quote ever. Robin at Eastleigh train station, "is this the way to the platform to Eastleigh?"

Reply of " This is Eastlegh Sir !!"

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

She then told me platform 2, sat on a train and just managed to jump off in time, God knows where I'd of ended up, had to wait another hour then on platform 3, silly cow &#128545;&#128545;

Up early and no tea in my room, can't make a drink, shitty budget Ibis &#128545;&#128545;

All I can taste (and smell) is coconut &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2016)

Hope you have a good day Robin. Weather down this way doesn't look too bad at the moment, not too windy (and that's what it's all about at Hayling!!).
I've hit anything from a 7 iron (should have been an 8 :angry to a driver on that 1st. 
As Srixon says above, anything more than a 4 iron and you're in for a fun day.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2016)

Good to catch up with a few guys last night and today. We got lucky with the weather, dry all the way round but a pretty blustery wind that made conditions very tough. Thoroughly enjoyed my game with Blue in Munich and the lovely Louise. 

Thanks Wookie for organising  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2016)

Got down nice & early, Portsmouth looked particularly lovely in the morning sunshineâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦   Had a lovely game with Gordon & Louise in a very difficult wind, finished off by holing a 12 footer for a par on the 18th  â€¦. shame it was the worst score of the three ball on that hole! 

Thanks to Simon for organising :thup:, look forward to the next one.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks to Simon for organising a good day apart from the wind 

Thanks to Patrick and Adam great company. My golf was either really good or really bad   21 points with 9 blobs :sbox:
Which I was happy with considering how bad my game has been recently.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks to Simon for organising everything, the day ran like a well oiled machine and my 4-ball was great company. 

Just home and I'm absolutely exhausted, that was very tough today, in fact the hardest game of golf I've ever played due to a very tough unrelentless wind, which is why the winning score was only 29 points!

I came out the traps flying but then imploded after 4 holes, I just couldn't play into the huge wind which was battering me for the rest of the front 9.  I then had a very steady back 9 but cocked up the 18th with a huge long block over the fairway bunker into the gorse and although I found it, I couldn't recover.

A miserly 24 points with 15 of them on the back 9 and a total of 6 blobs, it was brutal at times but it's a great course as the pictures I'll post later will show, but it was too tough for me on the day in that wind. 

I tried to do a couple of Periscopes whilst out their but I couldn't get my breath at times, must have come across as a heavy breather &#128514;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 3, 2016)

Thought of you all today and had a few pangs of jealousy that I hadn't put my name down.

Played at ours some  30 miles or more inland and it was pretty blustery so down on the coast must have been pretty lively.

Can Gordon and Simon extend their next invitation for a day that is a calm as a very calm thing? :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Fish said:



			Thanks to Simon for organising everything, the day ran like a well oiled machine and my 4-ball was great company. 

Just home and I'm absolutely exhausted, that was very tough today, in fact the hardest game of golf I've ever played due to a very tough unrelentless wind, which is why the winning score was only 29 points!

I came out the traps flying but then imploded after 4 holes, I just couldn't play into the huge wind which was battering me for the rest of the front 9.  I then had a very steady back 9 but cocked up the 18th with a huge long block over the fairway bunker into the gorse and although I found it, I couldn't recover.

A miserly 24 points with 15 of them on the back 9 and a total of 6 blobs, it was brutal at times but it's a great course as the pictures I'll post later will show, but it was too tough for me on the day in that wind. 

I tried to do a couple of Periscopes whilst out their but I couldn't get my breath at times, must have come across as a heavy breather &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Was it an into wind on the first Robin?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2016)

The amount of curries you munch through Robin I'd have thought that strong wind was the least of your worries - your follow through, now that's a different matter! :smirk:


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 4, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Was it an into wind on the first Robin?
		
Click to expand...

Steve I absolutely nailed a 3 hybrid, only just went 150 yards


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Steve I absolutely nailed a 3 hybrid, only just went 150 yards 

Click to expand...

So slightly downwind then??


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Was it an into wind on the first Robin?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, took my mini-driver to it but pushed it to  the right like 90% of everyone's drives, managed to chip on from between the gorse & path for a 4.  Nice par on the 2nd then a bogey on 3 and double bogey on 4 as the cold & wind was taking effect but I was wondering what all the fuss was about as I was scrambling and scoring well, and then boom, the wind was across us left to right and I just couldn't cope with it, as I tried to drive into the wind out left for it to come in I just ended up coming across the ball slightly, as most were doing and it just sailed high and right, I scored 1 point over those next 5 holes and lost 2 balls &#128531;

I coped a lot better on the back 9 with back to back pars on 14 & 15 even though I lost my 3rd ball on the 13th after going wide right down the bank onto the 14th fairway but I forgot how narrow the fairway was up on the 13th embankment and tried to put it back up their only to fly right over it and stick it in the sea &#128514;&#128514;

Shame I messed up the 18th and lost my 4th ball as 26 points would have been a decent recovery score after only getting 9 on the front, but after seeing everyone else's scores I didn't fare that badly for my first time round not really knowing the course, but it was very tough!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 4, 2016)

What wind?


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2016)

Some pictures of the day..



Lovely entrance



Looking for Badgers ball on the 15th






Wookie didn't fancy his lie 






Looking back to the clubhuse from the 18th tee



I hope I haven't got to drive over this!






It's down there somewhere!



























You can just make out the 3-ball in front to a small landing zone!



Go on Paperboy, dig it out 













:thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Some tough holes around there when the wind is blowing, 12th springs to mind if it is against you.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2016)

Fish said:



			Some pictures of the day..

View attachment 18348

Lovely entrance

View attachment 18349

Looking for Badgers ball on the 15th

View attachment 18350


View attachment 18351

Wookie didn't fancy his lie 

View attachment 18352


View attachment 18353

Looking back to the clubhuse from the 18th tee

View attachment 18354

I hope I haven't got to drive over this!

View attachment 18355


View attachment 18356

It's down there somewhere!

View attachment 18357


View attachment 18358


View attachment 18359


View attachment 18360


View attachment 18361


View attachment 18362


View attachment 18363


View attachment 18364


View attachment 18365

You can just make out the 3-ball in front to a small landing zone!

View attachment 18366

Go on Paperboy, dig it out 

View attachment 18367


View attachment 18368


View attachment 18369


View attachment 18370


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks a lovely track, hopefully D4S will arrange a few more meets down there.

Fish I reckon you might have scored a few more points if you spent less time with the camera &#128512;

Glad you did though always good to see pics. &#128077;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 5, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Looks a lovely track, hopefully D4S will arrange a few more meets down there.
		
Click to expand...

Wookie and I are looking to arrange another mini meet around end of Feb Sean  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Wookie and I are looking to arrange another mini meet around end of Feb Sean  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pick a calm sunny day then &#128521;


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Wookie and I are looking to arrange another mini meet around end of Feb Sean  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Gordon. If the date works out I will be there.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Wookie and I are looking to arrange another mini meet around end of Feb Sean  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested if schedule allows.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Would be interested if schedule allows.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested if weather allows


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 7, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Would be interested if weather allows


Click to expand...

I thought they were guaranteeing dead flat calm and at least 65 degrees in bright sunshine :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I thought they were guaranteeing dead flat calm and at least 65 degrees in bright sunshine :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We did have a wind free day for one of these meets until Smiffy scoffed his curry............


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 8, 2016)

Could be at least a one-club wind there today by the look of current TV reports on storm Imogen. :mmm:


----------

